# Would send signal 15 to 40xx

## gerard27

Hi all,

When I shutdown or reboot my Gentoo I get the above message.

The number varies hence the xx.

By saving the output of ps before rebooting,noting the number 

during reboot I found out that it was kdm's PID.

Searching didn't come up with anything.

Is this bad?And what causes it?

Hope someone can shed some light on this.

Gerard.

----------

## didymos

The message comes from start-stop-daemon.  As long as that's all it says, then it's probably fine.  What's happening is that it's been told to set the --test option for some reason, so it tells you what it would do.  It's definitely a little odd, though. I mean, why KDM and nothing else? In any case, KDM must get killed for real, otherwise it wouldn't reboot. The /etc/init.d/xdm initscript does this as a matter of course, but it also sets --quiet so you don't see the message.  If you use that service, maybe yours is a different version that lacks the "--quiet" option.

----------

## RoundsToZero

I have this too and before this behavior started, the xdm stop init script would hang for a few seconds as the console switched back to X's VT before the X server exited.  I figure the change was to make xdm stop faster, since now it no longer switches back to X before exiting.

----------

## gerard27

Hi roundstozero and didymos,

Thanks for the answers.

I'll take a look at xdm.

Thanks,

Gerard.

----------

